# Unsolved Mysteries...........Ed Walters.....UFO pictures.



## robsteth (Aug 28, 2016)

Years ago ed Walters was on  Unsolved Mysteries and produced many UFO pictures........ Since that time he has largely been discredited but does have some supporters......including Bruce Macabe........Has anyone seen the UFO pictures Ed produced in gulf Breeze, Florida, they are different, but can they be proven to be a hoax or real.....???......   here is the url with his pictures, this being a photography forum, perhaps someone could shed light o how he did this... http://www.ufocasebook.com/gulfbreeze.html


PD    www.patdwyer.weebly.com


----------



## runnah (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like swamp gas to me, possibly reflected off a weather balloon.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you have been on the local TV channel more than three times to talk about the UFO you saw.............................


You might be a Redneck.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 29, 2016)

ive seen more credible pictures (and stories) of bigfoot and the loch ness monster.


----------



## Overread (Aug 29, 2016)

People still don't believe me when I show them my monster picture of The Beast


----------



## table1349 (Aug 29, 2016)

Overread said:


> People still don't believe me when I show them my monster picture of The Beast


Ah contrare Pierre........ Not only did they believe it, it was the British I believe that even turned it into a TV show.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2016)

I especially like the lamp reflected in the window.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 29, 2016)

robsteth said:


> Years ago ed Walters was on  Unsolved Mysteries and produced many UFO pictures........ Since that time he has largely been discredited but does have some supporters......including Bruce Macabe........Has anyone seen the UFO pictures Ed produced in gulf Breeze, Florida, they are different, but can they be proven to be a hoax or real.....???......   here is the url with his pictures, this being a photography forum, perhaps someone could shed light o how he did this... http://www.ufocasebook.com/gulfbreeze.html
> 
> 
> PD    www.patdwyer.weebly.com



 To me it looks like a light inside a bearing


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 29, 2016)

I recall being out side in the dark, rainy skies watching aircraft come from the distance to turn and go for a landing.

I think it was a MD-11 where it has 3 triangular forward facing lights on the bottom.  As it approached (which looks like it is crawling in the sky, barely moving) it reminded me of pics of 3 UFO lights in the sky.  Then it turned and the lights were much brighter and shown towards me.  Then after the turn, since it was closer, it quickly moved away.  Since the lights were forward facing they quickly faded out as the jet seemed like it was going many times faster.  It reminded me so much of the 3 light UFOs that just hang in the sky, then skirt away quickly.

Of course there was that time when the wright brothers were flying and were being attacked by dinosaurs ==> Question about a 1908 photo that might be a fake

That one "ring of light" long exposure photo on that link reminds me of a MerryGoRound circus ride with just the top lights on as it spins around and wobbles on the top.

There's a local UFO club.  They don't like real photographers as we understand light issues with lenses and cheap filters, and slow shutter speeds and PhotoShop.

Last year in the waning evening, there was a bright round "orb" way up in the sky moving very slowly.   My magnification was able to clearly see that it was a mylar type balloon with a string dangling underneath it.  As the sun went down it just "disappeared" as the sun was no longer directly reflecting off of it.


----------



## pez (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm very familiar with the Walters case, it was part of the great Gulf Breeze flap of the 90's. When people state that 100% of UFO events are mis-identifications or hoaxes, it's because they haven't actually studied the subject or had a sighting of their own. But I will spare everyone any sightings I may have had.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2016)

It's sort of like the arguements for the existence of a "Supreme Being".
If there isn't an immediate, simple explanation then it's due to _*fill in the blanks*_.


----------



## pendennis (Sep 17, 2016)

When we consider the physics involved in traveling from one galaxy to the other, or even intra-galactical travel, empirical proof comes in the form of hard data, and not grainy pictures.

Cranes, not sky hooks, are imperative.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2016)

The vast majority of UFO reports are true. 

However just because someone cannot identify what a flying (or perceived to be flying) object is, doesn't make it aliens. 
Then again the history channel is pretty sure that anything that isn't explainable by simplistic ways is clearly caused by aliens.


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2016)

Why Are There So Many UFOs? - Sky & Telescope

Because to many people don't apply common sense to things they see in the sky they can't explain, and assume (ass-u-me) it has to be "little green men" that have come to visit Earth.

Note that we now know Earth is just one of several hundred billion planets in our galaxy.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2016)

I am a member of a FB support group for caregivers of people with a certain rare disease and for a few days there was a huge kerfluffle over the willingness of some members to ascribe repetitively this to the inscrutable plans of a supreme being.
Finally this was settled outside the group and the atmosphere inside was no longer filled with unheard incantations.
An Aussie women was the most straightforward when she started to explain that Zeus was in charge and the point was made.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 17, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> I am a member of a FB support group for caregivers of people with a certain rare disease and for a few days there was a huge kerfluffle over the willingness of some members to ascribe repetitively this to the inscrutable plans of a supreme being.
> Finally this was settled outside the group and the atmosphere inside was no longer filled with unheard incantations.
> An Aussie women was the most straightforward when she started to explain that Zeus was in charge and the point was made.



Given the continued imprisonment of Chronos, Zeus is definitely in charge. 
Or Jupiter, depending on your pantheon.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## pez (Sep 17, 2016)

It's interesting how the subject of UFO's automatically triggers a conditioned giggle response in most people. To the skeptic, there is no such thing as a qualified observer, photos are useless, and no amount of radar, corroborating witnesses, or military/police/professional testimony is ever legit. It isn't because it can't be.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 17, 2016)

Let's see.  A race of beings that has the knowledge and abilities to overcome the basic laws of physics allowing for galactic/intergalactic travel on a fuel source that is barely comprehendible to humans if even thought of by humans at this point, and the believers think that such beings would not be able to conceal themselves from humanity and it's comparatively prehistoric technology thereby being detected by such a primitive life force.  

Yeah, there is a seed of doubt of two if logic is applied.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 18, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Let's see.  A race of beings that has the knowledge and abilities to overcome the basic laws of physics allowing for galactic/intergalactic travel on a fuel source that is barely comprehendible to humans if even thought of by humans at this point, and the believers think that such beings would not be able to conceal themselves from humanity and it's comparatively prehistoric technology thereby being detected by such a primitive life force.
> 
> Yeah, there is a seed of doubt of two if logic is applied.


Right.  However, you missed one very important detail in your analysis.

Joy-riding teenage aliens

Seriously.  Think about it.  Your a teenager from plutox 7.  Your parents are off to some intergalactic conference on the expansion of the universe.

You grab the keys and take the ship out for a little spin even though you were told specifically and repeatedly not too.

Well you can't take the thing to any good planets, or someone is likely to recognize it and narc you out to the parental units.

So instead you head to earth.  A planet so incredibly primitive it's name translates to dirt in most languages.

You buzz some cornfields in Iowa, get a few laughs making crop circles and then head home confident that none of these knuckle draggers is ever going to be able to say word one to your parents.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2016)

This explains it all.


----------



## pez (Sep 18, 2016)

If you believe there is nothing to any UFO incident from the beginning of time, then you're quite useful to the government-corporate-military complex, which has interest in the continuing suppression of such disruptive information.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 18, 2016)

pez said:


> If you believe there is nothing to any UFO incident from the beginning of time, then you're quite useful to the government-corporate-military complex, which has interest in the continuing suppression of such disruptive information.


Well thank goodness I'm finally useful to someone for something.  Boy that's a relief

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2016)

What I want to know is why the majority of UFOs are in the USA!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 18, 2016)

pez said:


> If you believe there is nothing to any UFO incident from the beginning of time, then you're quite useful to the government-corporate-military complex, which has interest in the continuing suppression of such disruptive information.



Whether this is a serious comment or not, it made me laugh.

Can people who believe in a supreme being also believe in aliens?

What do people who believe in aliens also scoff at the limitations of the speed of light?

I think that an indifferent Flying Spaghetti Monster has as much of a factual basis as either aliens of supreme beings - and a great deal less counter-factual.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2016)

Overread said:


> What I want to know is why the majority of UFOs are in the USA!


Oh that's easy.   We have Ben & Jerrie's ice cream here.  






In a Universal Survey 9 out of 10 Aliens choose Ben & Jerrie's Ice Cream as the Aliens Ice Cream of choice.


----------



## chris (Sep 18, 2016)

pez said:


> If you believe there is nothing to any UFO incident from the beginning of time, then you're quite useful to the government-corporate-military complex, which has interest in the continuing suppression of such disruptive information.



I would have thought that the government-corporate-military complex would be more interested in promoting the presence of UFOs since it would probably result in large budgets for investigation and counter measures.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2016)

Let us not forget........


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 18, 2016)

Whatever your beliefs might be, creation or big bang, etc., it seems unlikely that this small planet is the only one on which intelligent life and civilizations exist. 

Once upon a time, most people thought the Earth was flat, that if you sailed too far out to sea, your ship would fall off the edge and be lost. This proved to be mistaken. Now most people think nothing is faster than light, which might or might not be true. Some people think it possible that matter can exist in two places at the same time, even claiming to have proof of this, and that time is not as linear as hitherto assumed (this idea of time has been encountered previously in history).

UFOs, then, could exist and might have visited our planet. To pour scorn on those who claim to have seen one is very easy. Witch hunts were always one of mankind's favorite sports.

Up to now, I have neither seen a UFO nor any photographic evidence for their existence that I personally found convincing enough to believe. The same applies to the Loch Ness Monster in my case. I nevertheless keep an open mind in both cases.


----------



## pez (Sep 19, 2016)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Whatever your beliefs might be, creation or big bang, etc., it seems unlikely that this small planet is the only one on which intelligent life and civilizations exist.
> 
> Once upon a time, most people thought the Earth was flat, that if you sailed too far out to sea, your ship would fall off the edge and be lost. This proved to be mistaken. Now most people think nothing is faster than light, which might or might not be true. Some people think it possible that matter can exist in two places at the same time, even claiming to have proof of this, and that time is not as linear as hitherto assumed (this idea of time has been encountered previously in history).
> 
> ...


Yes, only study of the subject and the vast pool of evidence can give one a perspective on the enigma. Only considering quips from the debunkers (if anything) is the common tack most people take towards the subject. 
I'm confident that this book is awesome. I've yet to read it (just ordered it), but I met Stanton Friedman many years ago and he is one of the last of the old school ufologists still around.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Let's see.  A race of beings that has the knowledge and abilities to overcome the basic laws of physics allowing for galactic/intergalactic travel on a fuel source that is barely comprehendible to humans if even thought of by humans at this point, and the believers think that such beings would not be able to conceal themselves from humanity and it's comparatively prehistoric technology thereby being detected by such a primitive life force.
> 
> Yeah, there is a seed of doubt of two if logic is applied.


Of course this is based upon *our human* understanding of the basic laws of physics.

If you watch enough of the History Channel you'll learn that Aliens are behind everything we do today.  LOL


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see.  A race of beings that has the knowledge and abilities to overcome the basic laws of physics allowing for galactic/intergalactic travel on a fuel source that is barely comprehendible to humans if even thought of by humans at this point, and the believers think that such beings would not be able to conceal themselves from humanity and it's comparatively prehistoric technology thereby being detected by such a primitive life force.
> ...




interestingly enough, I find it a more likely scenario that aliens are behind everything we do today than a supreme omnipresent deity. 
I do love the history channel though.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2016)

Occam's razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> _Among competing hypotheses, the one with the fewest assumptions should be selected._


----------



## table1349 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mystery solved: White orb is bringing internet, not aliens


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2016)

To all the naysayers,  I present to you proof positive of alien UFOs!
I snapped this shot mere moments ago.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

at night when I hear strange noises I grab my bright LED flashlight.  When I point it down my hallway I see a bright orbs in the other room.  I don't know what it is.  When I check in the morning time for any oddities the room is as normal.  Just a few mirrors on the wall and polished silver containers, chairs, tables etc but nothing, I repeat nothing that would explain those bright orbs !!

It's Aliens I'm sure of it.  I think they're getting in my trash cans at night too searching for food.  I've seen them briefly too, they're small, 4 legs, black with white strips clothing.  They go scurrying away when I shine a light towards them.  I wish they would mow my lawn.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 22, 2016)

Time to stop taking Shrooms and the aliens go away when it wears off.


----------



## pez (Sep 23, 2016)

I can see no rational reason to ever stop taking shrooms.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> To all the naysayers,  I present to you proof positive of alien UFOs!
> I snapped this shot mere moments ago.


Oh noooooo!  They have come to steal your ferret.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## unpopular (Oct 4, 2016)

I've seen things in the sky that I couldn't explain at the time. I don't see them much anymore after having children, responsibilities and Operation Web Tryp.


----------



## pez (Oct 9, 2016)

I've seen things in the sky that defy any conventional or prosaic explanation that I have found, and a few other possibly related events. If strange stuff didn't happen from time to time, life would be pretty dull.


----------

